# Google Stadia - Cloud Game Streaming



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2018)

Is this about to finally take off?

Play 'Assassin's Creed Odyssey' for Free by Beta Testing Google's Cloud Streaming Service

Pushing the limits of streaming technology


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2018)

The next generation of streaming video games is on its way


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 13, 2018)

Until they sort out lag I can't see cloud gaming taking off...


----------



## NoXion (Nov 17, 2018)

Fuck the cloud.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## cybershot (Jun 6, 2019)

Google Stadia games and pricing leaks ahead of E3

Somewhat interesting. I’d have assumed this would have followed the Xbox game pass type system but from what I’m reading you’ll need to sub AND buy games still.

Google Stadia announces price, games, and launch date ahead of E3

Also interestingly words at the top of that article but should we be surprised that it’s potentially only going to work inside the chrome browser? Whilst chrome may be the top usage browser in the world there’s many people that prefer to keep their browsing habits outside of the world’s biggest personal data harvester.

A 35mbps minimum internet connection is recommended for the 4K games (which are only included in the subscription based pro platform) and 10mbps minimum for 1080p platform. 

Whilst it’s also clear Microsoft would like to go down an online store front model with their recent Xbox one s discless edition it does make me wonder how successful this will be. It’s perhaps 10 years too early? 

I still think there’s huge demand for physical hardware (especially hardware that can play 4K Blu-ray) and physical titles where people like myself like to dip in and out and take their time over playing a game. I’m particularly fond of picking up older games at bargain prices such as metal gear solid v which cost me a fiver and I’ve been playing for 42 hours so far over a 2 month period. 

Already in the subscription model that would likely have cost me £20 to play a single game, and i’ll No doubt be going into a third month with it too. 

In comparison the game is also currently £42 to buy online from the Microsoft store. A huge price for a 5 year old game! Why would anyone buy the disc less Xbox one s and pay those prices for games! 

On the flip unlikely PC gaming is going to die anytime soon and with many store fronts popping up and good offers it will hopefully help keep prices down in the long run. I can’t see PC gamers jumping of game streaming any time soon either. 

Are google prepared to play the long game with this or will this be another of their weird and wonderful services which has a quite death in 5 years after a fanfare launch and numbers dwindle.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 8, 2019)

Not for 5g networks with data caps then

Stadia 4K streaming will use up 1TB of data in 65 hours | PC Gamer


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 8, 2019)

I might be intrested. In the past I'd have shot the idea down in flames. But I also would have the idea of paying to stream music. 

I'm a very casual gamer. It's certainly not worth me paying for a gaming PC. In fact in won't even be worth getting a PS5 when the time comes. I've got 200 Meg broadband. Provided the price is right it sounds like it could be very tempting. Especially if I could suspend my account over the summer months where I don't game at all.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 8, 2019)

A mate who is an avid PC gamer has took me by surprise by announcing he’s pre ordered it, so maybe my assumptions are well off about people wanting physical hardware still. My main concern as already mentioned above is the input lag. This alone was a one of my primary spec checks when purchasing a 4K tv earlier in the year, let alone the additional lag of real time online play. I already notice it when playing games over my local network using the Xbox local streaming to win 10 allowing me to continue gaming on my laptop when the OH watches homes under the hammer. The minimum speed requirements already raise eyebrows that even if you have a 200mbps connection, will your WiFi still cut it without getting a super duper router that looks like something from the batcave. 

At least I’ll be able to check it out by an early adopter and see if my mind can be changed.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 10, 2019)

Not quite many details about Microsoft's xCloud from the E3 announcement, however my initial understanding is as follows.

It's free, as long as you have an Xbox One, and whatever games you have installed on your Xbox you'll be able to stream and play anywhere.

So essentially, Microsoft's view on this is, you buy our hardware, you're getting the service as a bolt on. One would assume it's going to require an Xbox Live account, so essentially, wouldn't be free and would also require a monthly sub, however anyone who buys Xbox Live subs will know you get them greatly reduced in price by shopping around.

Also not clear is if it's only games you buy from Microsoft's store that will be able to be streamed, or will titles you've purchased on disc also work? I'm going to assume no, they won't, because currently the Xbox needs the disc in the drive to ensure you have a license to play it. Having it installed isn't enough. So not sure how they would overcome this, probably not at all.

I guess we'll start seeing more games where you buy install codes from the likes of CDKeys being more readily available, and hopefully at much better prices than the Microsoft store itself.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 13, 2019)

The Microsoft offering continues to sound confusing. Apparently remote console streaming is coming first, allowing you to stream from your console to anywhere, I guess this solves the issue about games you've purchased on disc, but will massively be hindered by your home broadbands upload, and the speed of the remote network you're on. No massive amounts of cloud power here.

Microsoft will offer console streaming for free to Xbox One owners – TechCrunch


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Not for 5g networks with data caps then
> 
> Stadia 4K streaming will use up 1TB of data in 65 hours | PC Gamer



I saw this on Reddit yesterday. The North Americans were going mental as they all have capped home internet. Like its the 90s.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 13, 2019)

Google Stadia hands-on: near-flawless Doom Eternal running on a Chromebook


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 13, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Google Stadia hands-on: near-flawless Doom Eternal running on a Chromebook



Just need a stomping unlimited 5g connection....


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2019)

Don't expect games to be cheaper on Google Stadia

Um.... you pay for the game as well.

Although, reading the comments, people seem to unaware that you don't actually own a game on Steam either. Just the licence to play it. And, as somebody points out, that will disappear if Steam ever goes out of business.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 28, 2019)

tommers said:


> Don't expect games to be cheaper on Google Stadia
> 
> Um.... you pay for the game as well.
> 
> Although, reading the comments, people seem to unaware that you don't actually own a game on Steam either. Just the licence to play it. And, as somebody points out, that will disappear if Steam ever goes out of business.



Always wonder about this. It's the same with Kindle and audiable. You'd hope that these nice big corps let you download them if they went bust.


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Always wonder about this. It's the same with Kindle and audiable. You'd hope that these nice big corps let you download them if they went bust.


Well you'd hope. I would imagine that would be the least of gabe's worries if it ever happened though. 

Or should I say when it happens. Cos it will eventually.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2019)

Hmmm,

Google Stadia Will Predict Your Inputs to Overcome Latency Issues

Now, don't get me wrong, pressing the wrong button can sometimes be an annoying occurance, BUT, it's also part of learning how to play games, especially fast paced ones, I don't like the idea of AI predicting I'm going to press X when in fact, I've accidently pressed Y because I'm a dickhead, and I should have died!


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Google Stadia Will Predict Your Inputs to Overcome Latency Issues
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong, pressing the wrong button can sometimes be an annoying occurance, BUT, it's also part of learning how to play games, especially fast paced ones, I don't like the idea of AI predicting I'm going to press X when in fact, I've accidently pressed Y because I'm a dickhead, and I should have died!



Google Stadia will play the game for you to overcome latency issues.


----------



## bemused (Oct 21, 2019)

I've got this on preorder, very interested to see how it works.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 21, 2019)

This comes around every few years like 3D glasses and VR. I wouldn't spend any money on it expecting long term value, put it this way.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 21, 2019)

Especially at the rate google drop projects. I’d want to see it mature before I dropped any £ on it.


----------



## bemused (Oct 21, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Especially at the rate google drop projects. I’d want to see it mature before I dropped any £ on it.



I preordered it months ago, the concept appeals to me I'd happily not buy another console or GPU. I'm expecting it to be variable for a few months.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 10, 2019)

tommers said:


> Don't expect games to be cheaper on Google Stadia
> 
> Um.... you pay for the game as well.
> 
> Although, reading the comments, people seem to unaware that you don't actually own a game on Steam either. Just the licence to play it. And, as somebody points out, that will disappear if Steam ever goes out of business.



That depends on the game. Kerbal Space Program, for example, doesn't actually need Steam to run.


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2019)

Was thinking the same about my old staple CKII, could copy the files out of steam and play away happily, which you used to do for a couple of the complete rework mods. Maybe it's just the ancient crap I play.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 14, 2019)

Well the impending launch isn’t going well.

a very short list of games available. All quite old 3 of which are tomb raider games.

pre-orders not being met.

no web UI at launch.

ui via phone and no iOS support.

a whole host of missing features 

and an AMA on reddit that went badly.

Another bodged product launch?

The Google Stadia Reddit AMA Went Even Worse Than Expected


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh look. Microsoft have just done it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 23, 2019)

Got a stadia. It doesn't work. I have fibre broadband, with the Google speed test showing me I get 45mbs consistently and that stadia should be sweet as long as I'm not tryna do 40k. Instead I get glitchy graphics and constant reminders that my connection isn't stable enough. It is, quite simply, unplayable. It better improve down the line.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2019)

Apparently it’s sold basically nothing (tens of thousand rather than hundreds of thousands) since launch...


.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2019)

It wasn't exactly marketed well. I've certainly heard nobody mention it other then tech types. If they seriously wanted to compete where was the bill board advertising etc? 

That said I think if Google can't make this work then the concept is dead for a good while. Maybe it needs to be until more people have the right broadband connections?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2019)

It’s pretty much appearing in a lot of top 10 tech failures of 2019. Screen rant going as far as saying it’s unusable.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 19, 2020)

I see the basic service is now free. They seem to be missing a trick, no games that work well on PC but not console. Things like Civ 6 and Crusader Kings. I'm on PlayStation these days, but would like to play the odd PC title and these sort of games would better on a less then perfect connection. 

Apparently I've got a 3 month free trial to Pro so I'll have a look when I'm home on my ageing PC and Chromebook.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 20, 2020)

Good riddance, hopefully this stupid idea gets the proper death that it deserves in 2021.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2020)

I can run Xbox games perfectly on my phone. If Microsoft can do it I don't see why Google can't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2020)

tommers said:


> I can run Xbox games perfectly on my phone. If Microsoft can do it I don't see why Google can't.



Tbf I loaded Hitman last night and it seemed to be fine on mobile date. Unplayable with out a pad, but intresting to see.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2020)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Tbf I loaded Hitman last night and it seemed to be fine on mobile date. Unplayable with out a pad, but intresting to see.



Yeah.  It's pretty cool.  And you don't need the gubbins.  Some games have been given touch controls already but you can get controllers specifically designed to clamp onto your phone.  

I think that Google are just going to chuck money at this until it works and Microsoft certainly are.  I can definitely see a time within a few years where Steam seems as outdated as DVDs are now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 20, 2020)

Touch is an awful experience on something designed for pads. I was more curious as to how it worked I don't have much desire to play that kind of game on my phone. On my Chromebook it could be interesting. What seemed lacking was the games available, although if the service is free and your just paying for the games, its less of an issue having it as just one of several ways of playing games. 

They seem to have really missed a trick if they are serious about competing though. With everyone talking about the new consoles, there is still no marketing to speak of. Most people still don't know what it is.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## salem (Jan 25, 2021)

I was apprehensive but it works really well in my experience when plugged in via ethernet. Struggles a bit on wifi though.

I haven't really gamed in years but the quality of the graphics blows me away and it all just works well. No loading times or pissing about with patches or drivers or any of that crap.

Not a great selection of games mind.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2021)

salem said:


> I was apprehensive but it works really well in my experience when plugged in via ethernet. Struggles a bit on wifi though.
> 
> I haven't really gamed in years but the quality of the graphics blows me away and it all just works well. No loading times or pissing about with patches or drivers or any of that crap.
> 
> Not a great selection of games mind.



Nvidea Geforce now has a much better selection, but you do have to pay a fee to use the service as well as the games. Although as you buy them on Steam you could potentially use them on another platform.


----------



## salem (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah, whoever is paying for it there is some expensive graphics hardware crunching the numbers, using electricity and bandwidth etc. Google I'm sure are subsidising it to get things going. Will check out the geforce offering too as I've got a PS4 controller which seems to work well with windows.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 25, 2021)

salem said:


> Yeah, whoever is paying for it there is some expensive graphics hardware crunching the numbers, using electricity and bandwidth etc. Google I'm sure are subsidising it to get things going. Will check out the geforce offering too as I've got a PS4 controller which seems to work well with windows.



Yes. I guess that's one of my concerns about spending much on is that's its run by Google who have form for dropping products.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 27, 2021)

The biggest problem with Stadia, the speed of light aside, is the value proposition.  The Microsoft version comes with a full library of games you can play for no extra cost beyond the sub.  Stadia, you have to pay for games at the price set by Google.   Even Sony not famed for their generosity with their PS Now system doesn't charge you for the games. I played and finished quite a few games on Now and think its a great service if a little expensive... oh it's £50 a year now.  Bargain.   Tons and tons of >amazing< games on there can play them on your PC.  Don't need a console, just a Dual Shock 4 which are expensive but can get 2nd hand one, plenty of those.


----------



## salem (Jan 27, 2021)

Wow that PS Now looks great too, I feel pretty out of touch having never heard of half of these services.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 4, 2021)

Not looking good for Stadia.  Google had all these ambitions on making their own games and just canned them after about a years work.

Warning on Stadia. Don't buy any games on the platform, its Google doing what it does and shutting stuff down.


----------



## salem (Feb 4, 2021)

It'll be interesting to see what Google does when they shut Stadia down (nothing lasts forever). I suspect - but wouldn't bank on - a refund on any games purchased within a year or two - maybe all purchases depending on how big the bill would be. The legal costs would surely be more expensive otherwise? Maybe have them available for export in some sort of VM container. But I've not managed to find any concrete data.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 4, 2021)

salem said:


> It'll be interesting to see what Google does when they shut Stadia down (nothing lasts forever). I suspect - but wouldn't bank on - a refund on any games purchased within a year or two - maybe all purchases depending on how big the bill would be. The legal costs would surely be more expensive otherwise? Maybe have them available for export in some sort of VM container. But I've not managed to find any concrete data.



This is why the nVidia Geforce Now proposition is clearly a better idea. It just allows you to play games you'd already paid for from your steam library. It can shut down but you still have the game. Maybe they'd just send you the steam code? Doesn't feel well thought through.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 4, 2021)

Every time this thread gets bumped I expect the new post to be "well Google have announced that Stadia will be shutting down on date X..."


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2021)

This is how Stadia lost one of its most anticipated indie games | Engadget
					

'Terraria' was going to hit Stadia this year.




					www.engadget.com


----------



## Sunray (Apr 30, 2021)

aaaahahahahahaha OMG

Its taken 16 Months for google to put a search bar into stadia, now you can search through their library.  

The comments this is getting are something special.  








						Google Stadia rolls out innovative new ‘search’ feature
					

Also coming soon: Sortable collections! An activity feed!




					www.polygon.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every time this thread gets bumped I expect the new post to be "well Google have announced that Stadia will be shutting down on date X..."




Just get it over with, Google, we all know you're going to do it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 21, 2021)

Bump.

Still shit or what?

Two years old now and they're selling a controller with a Chromecast ultra for £20 instead of £70.

Whaddya reckon?  I take it the Chromecast is usable for other things?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 21, 2021)

It's not exactly been the most promoted and it does feel like it could be switched off whenever. Would make me nervous to spend much on games. 

£20 for the device isn't bad as a media player back thing, but then I don't know why you'd buy one over a firestick 4k.


----------



## dervish (Dec 13, 2021)

Somehow there are still google devs out there putting in the good fight for stadia, they have released a client for the LG webos TV's, I've been playing with it and, the frankly weird solution of connect controller to phone, connect tv to gaming account, everyone talk to cloud does actually work, for the most part. Connecting a PS4 controller to my laptop, clicking on a link and to be playing destiny 2 instantly for free in my browser is pretty cool though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 13, 2021)

dervish said:


> Somehow there are still google devs out there putting in the good fight for stadia, they have released a client for the LG webos TV's, I've been playing with it and, the frankly weird solution of connect controller to phone, connect tv to gaming account, everyone talk to cloud does actually work, for the most part. Connecting a PS4 controller to my laptop, clicking on a link and to be playing destiny 2 instantly for free in my browser is pretty cool though.



Like as we've got an LG WebOS TV in't'bedrrom.  Will look into this.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 14, 2021)

dervish said:


> Somehow there are still google devs out there putting in the good fight for stadia, they have released a client for the LG webos TV's, I've been playing with it and, the frankly weird solution of connect controller to phone, connect tv to gaming account, everyone talk to cloud does actually work, for the most part. Connecting a PS4 controller to my laptop, clicking on a link and to be playing destiny 2 instantly for free in my browser is pretty cool though.



Why don't they promote it? I'm genuinely confused. It's not like they don't have the money? With console and GPU shortages, they could have really done well.


----------



## bemused (Jan 3, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Why don't they promote it? I'm genuinely confused. It's not like they don't have the money? With console and GPU shortages, they could have really done well.


It is a bit weird, I use it and it is very good but they are rather pants at marketing it.


----------



## iamwithnail (Jan 3, 2022)

It’s pretty good. Managed to get Cyberpunk for £12, and didn’t need a 2 grand computer to play it either.


----------



## bemused (Jan 3, 2022)

iamwithnail said:


> It’s pretty good. Managed to get Cyberpunk for £12, and didn’t need a 2 grand computer to play it either.


It really just needs to sign up some more big games.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 3, 2022)

iamwithnail said:


> It’s pretty good. Managed to get Cyberpunk for £12, and didn’t need a 2 grand computer to play it either.



I'm playing this on GeForce Now 3080, it really does show off how good this tech is, especially at the moment with crazy prices on GPUs.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 7, 2022)

I don't think it will shut down.

I agree with the current sentiment that it will  become a white label for games developers to host their content on.  They were hitting youtube hard for a while but now, you have to actually go check to see if its got a pulse.


----------



## bemused (Jan 7, 2022)

I use it, the technology is flawless. They are just lacking big franchise games which given they are only two years old makes sense.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2022)

Given how mind numbingly most AAA titles almost walk you through a game these days (stuck, just look for the bright yellow thing that’s out of place that just be the way to go) is that such a bad thing!

The state of the gaming industry is a whole other thread but unless it was just me 2021 was seriously bad and that’s saying something considering recent years.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2022)

Probably not a surprise 

Report: Google Quietly Ditching Stadia


----------



## Sunray (Feb 10, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Probably not a surprise
> 
> Report: Google Quietly Ditching Stadia


I think they might be onto more of a winner with this idea.  
Companies can offer free games/demo's to people fully knowing it will run for them unless they have a naff internet connection.


----------



## paul mckenna (Feb 20, 2022)

Sunray said:


> I think they might be onto more of a winner with this idea.
> Companies can offer free games/demo's to people fully knowing it will run for them unless they have a naff internet connection.








						Digital twin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## NoXion (Apr 25, 2022)

Cloud Gaming Will Open the Door for New Frontiers, Like Gaming Becoming as Dogshit an Experience as Streaming
					

Streaming keeps getting worse — is cloud gaming also destined to be dogshit?




					hard-drive.net
				






> What began as a convenient novelty that compiled some of your favorite movies and TV shows in one place has slowly become a decentralized hellscape. Virtually every entertainment conglomerate (and an evil tech giant or two) has created their own walled garden that includes a smattering of recognizable IP, swamped by a deluge of hastily-conceived original content that’s theoretically catered to the masses, but in actuality doesn’t appeal to a single human being. Streaming used to mean binging _30 Rock_—now it means autoplaying trailers for dogshit that looks like the fake movies in _30 Rock_.
> 
> And the problems with streaming reflect an even broader societal issue: in general, subscription models are on the rise, and consumer ownership is on the decline. Nobody owns anything anymore. Instead, we pay a zillion monthly fees for the privilege of giant corporations offering us a temporary, limited, fickle selection of content, products, and services. People are seemingly less willing to pay 50 bucks for one thing, and more willing to pay 120 bucks a year for hypothetical access to a bunch of things.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 28, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Probably not a surprise
> 
> Report: Google Quietly Ditching Stadia


----------



## NoXion (Aug 10, 2022)

I fucking knew it, hopefully this means the beginning of the end for cloud bullshit being "the future" of video gaming. Own and control your own hardware.


----------



## salem (Sep 29, 2022)

A message about Stadia and our long term streaming strategy

It's official, closing down in Jan 2023, all sales to be refunded by Google


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 29, 2022)

salem said:


> A message about Stadia and our long term streaming strategy
> 
> It's official, closing down in Jan 2023, all sales to be refunded by Google



Well that's a suprise. They're idiots though. A potentially really good product they didn't market.


----------



## iamwithnail (Sep 30, 2022)

Yeah I’m surprised (but pleased) they’re refunding


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2022)

Just came here to post about this. I'm not surprised at all, it had nothing to offer people, it would have been better if they had gone the Geforce now route and allowed people to play their own games on the platform instead of making people pay again to play games they already own. It could have been great, sadly it wasn't.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just came here to post about this. I'm not surprised at all, it had nothing to offer people, it would have been better if they had gone the Geforce now route and allowed people to play their own games on the platform instead of making people pay again to play games they already own. It could have been great, sadly it wasn't.



I've already said on this thread, but I don't think that's what killed it. People are happy with closed, subscription based models. There's loads. If they had advertised it hard with something like cyberpunk right at the time xbox and PS5 came out and were in short supply they could have sold loads. Hardly anyone knows what it is though.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 30, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Especially at the rate google drop projects. I’d want to see it mature before I dropped any £ on it.


Was right again back in 2019. Don't understand why people buy hardware or even software from these guys.


----------

